# The babies have arrived (with pics)



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

My female viridis finally dropped. Unfortunately, I've only found 4 health snakes so far. I may find more when I remove all substrate and décor, but since there are 3 still borns and 5 slugs, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Well done ! Looks like 3:1.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

How can you tell which are male and which are female?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> Well done ! Looks like 3:1.


Thanks. 3:1 it is. 



Demonique said:


> How can you tell which are male and which are female?


Length and shape of the tail is a good indicator with these. Below is a pic of the adults to show the size difference. Both snakes are of similar size, but as you can see by the bottom pic, the rattle on the female is much smaller than the males. You can't see it very well in the pics, but her tail is also a quite a bit shorter too


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Thanks. 3:1 it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tylers Geckos (Jun 7, 2013)

nice snakes mate i like them


----------



## DWABrett72 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like 3.1 yes


----------

